# Alexander Grosse on the need for Christ’s soldiers to have assurance



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 30, 2021)

Thirdly _get assurance of glory with Christ,_ be sure of reigning with him, and thou shalt be joyful in suffering and laying all down for him were the soldier sure of the conquest and the crown, he would never fear to enter the battle, assurance of the crown of life exceedingly sweetens man’s passage through the valley of death.

Get clear and invincible evidence of God’s love, and of interest in the first resurrection, and then as _Joseph_ willingly put of his prison garment, so shall you this garment of your flesh, and as Israel went joyfully through the sea to Canaan, so shall you through the deep waters of all sorrows, troubles, changes yea death it self, unto heaven. _You shall have a desire to depart and be with Christ which is far better._

For the reference, see Alexander Grosse on the need for Christ’s soldiers to have assurance.


----------

